# Right drummer, wrong gig???



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

or in simpler terms...


ANIMAL LIVES!!!!

[YOUTUBE]RXLPveilqo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Was that a little over the top?
I can never tell.

Kind of fun to watch--for a song or two.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The standout moment for me was the very lonely cymbal hit at 2:04 LOL

I have watched the following video probably 100 times and still love it to death. I keep waiting for:

-the singer's hair to fall off
-the guitar to eat the guitar player (tho, MAN, I love his tone thru that 335 into an old Marshall stack!)
-bass player (Bogert?) to trip over his own feet during spasmodic dancing
-and Carmen Appice to impale himself on his drum hardware when he drapes himself over his cymbals

[YOUTUBE]8JWHAtS-TDY[/YOUTUBE]

I suppose my main point being that the drummer in the first vid seems to have got many of his moves from watching this same performance by VF lol. Dunno who else in the 60's was doing similar performances on drums....Moonie obviously, but that had a different sort of flair.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love "showy" drummers but that guy just looks like a spaz.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jesus Christ...i think he might have forgetten his MEDS that day..LOL


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

WOW!!
he's got talent...its not easy to play like that! kinda takes something away from the music though too...
but i did like the whole robot part of his schtick shortly after the 2min mark...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Overall, the band seems to be just another cheesy lounge act covering everything from Michael Buble to ZZ Top. They even have their own version of Wipeout:

[youtube]lxebUpRgdKc[/youtube]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

like i said before...sometimes things take away from a song...this version definately did that...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

According to their website, they have about 200 bookings for 2010. Gold lame suits and high energy - it's all about the show. More power to them...................


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, he's a little out there... I don't think it would looks quite as bad if he wasn't wearing that ridiculous, ill-fitting gold jacket. It makes him look heavier than he is. Kinda gives the impression that it's Chris Farley on drums.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> Overall, the band seems to be just another cheesy lounge act covering everything from Michael Buble to ZZ Top. They even have their own version of Wipeout:
> 
> [youtube]lxebUpRgdKc[/youtube]


I'd have thought with how he is in the fisrt video posted, that on a song like Wipe Out, he would be even more nutso.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

im kind of surprised people are watching a video of a band playing in front of a big american flag,wearing gold frigging jackets,covering a ZZ top song,and they expect ANYTHING about all of it to be the LEAST bit "tasteful".

i didnt bother watching the wipeout video.but i want the last 4 minutes and 46 seconds of my life back,please.

Bobby


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...ya gotta love the robot drumming at 1:57!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...ya gotta love the robot drumming at 1:57!


i agree. the pinnacle of artistry.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

he's got his own myspace page...

Steve Moore - Mad Drummer Inc. on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

He has his own signature sticks...


----------

